# [lm_sensors] Was ist "Physical id 0"?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich es nun endlich geschafft habe eine "/etc/sensors3.conf" zu erstellen, die mir sinnvolle Werte meines Systems liefert, würde mich noch brennend interessieren, was "Physical id 0" ist?

```
vdr01_64 ~ # sensors

nct6779-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

Vcore:         +0.89 V  (min =  +0.75 V, max =  +1.10 V)

+12 Volt:     +12.29 V  (min = +11.42 V, max = +12.58 V)

AVcc:          +3.28 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

+3.3 Volt:     +3.26 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

+5 Volt:       +5.04 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)

3V_SB:         +3.42 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

Vbat:          +3.31 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)

FSB VTT:       +1.07 V  (min =  +0.98 V, max =  +1.10 V)

Chassis Fan1:    0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

CPU Fan:       405 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

Chassis Fan2:    0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

Chassis Fan3:    0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

Chassis Fan4:    0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

CPU Temp.:     +36.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

M/B Temp.:     +25.0°C  (high = +70.0°C, hyst = +40.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

beep_enable:  enabled

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +39.0°C  (high = +85.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 0:         +38.0°C  (high = +85.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 1:         +37.0°C  (high = +85.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 2:         +34.0°C  (high = +85.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

Core 3:         +38.0°C  (high = +85.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)

vdr01_64 ~ #
```

Evtl. hat ja Jemand eine Idee, denn bei Google habe ich nichts brauchbares gefunden.  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

dann scheinst du nicht die richtige suchbegriffe verwendet zu haben  :Wink: 

bei mir ergab die Suchabfrage als 2. Treffer folgendes:

[quote=http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.drivers.sensors/26523]Physical ID 0 is the CPU package temperature and displayed since pkgtemp

and coretemp have been merged into a single driver.[/quote]

Suchbegriffe: lm_sensors output "Physical id 0"

----------

## 3PO

THX, aber ganz genau, wird es HIER erklärt:

 *Quote:*   

> Hardware Monitor's "Package Temperature" is simply a record of the highest temperature measurement, whether the source is the hottest "Core" or if enabled, the on-chip "GPU".
> 
>  Intel's Thermal Specification - http://ark.intel.com/ - for your i5 2500K is 72C, however, the technical definition of their specification is very complicated. This continues to be a major source of confusion and misinformation in the enthusiast and overclocking communities, so I'll break it down for you.
> 
>  There are 5 thermal sensors in a 4 core processor; a single Analog sensor (CPU temperature) and 4 individual Digital sensors (Core temperatures).
> ...

 

----------

## 3PO

 *firefly wrote:*   

> dann scheinst du nicht die richtige suchbegriffe verwendet zu haben  ...

 

Nun, offensichtlich habe ich keinen schwarzen Gürtel im "Power-googleing"   :Laughing:   :Razz: 

Wenn mir jetzt noch Jemand einen Tipp geben könnte, wie ich das "Physical id 0" umlabeln kann?

Leider funktioniert,

```
label   Physical id 0   "CPU IHS Temp"
```

nicht.  :Sad: 

----------

